# Single dwarf hamster for rehome.



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Against my better judgement I am putting this little one up for rehome. I think it is a female but I could be wrong. I have 2 I adopted from pets at home adoption but they are fighting and so one of them needs to be rehomed. I can't see her go back to pets at home adoption so will hold onto her until a home comes along.

I was sold them as a pair but they are quite obviously not happy together. They can't be more than 3 or 4 months old.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

where are you?


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Berkshire.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Going to new home tomorrow.


----------

